# “Chase away the winter blues” - Madison Orchid Quest 2009



## GaryB (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the information for my Orchid Society's show. If you attend and see me working, please stop by and introduce yourself.

Thanks
Gary Brendemuehl

Escape the snow and short cold days of winter by visiting Orchid Quest 2009. At this paradise your senses will be awakened by hundreds of blooming orchid plants. There are orchid exhibits ranging from 25 to 100 square feet. Not only are the plants beautiful, many smell fantastic and bring cheer on a winter day. The culture of orchids will also feature florist displays, painted porcelain, student art work and quilted banners. This is one of the largest orchid shows and sales in the Midwest. 

Each day there will be three orchid related educational seminars that are conducted by renowned orchid experts. More than 20 orchid vendors from the Midwest will be selling their exotic blooming orchids. You will be able to find everything you need to take care of your new plants including literature, growing media, fertilizer, orchid pots, and more. Come see this multidimensional show.

Orchid Quest 2009 sponsored by the Madison Orchid Growers’ Guild, will be held at Exhibition Hall the Alliant Energy Center, 1919 Alliant Energy Center Way, Madison, WI.The show is Saturday January 31, 2009 10AM to 5 PM and Sunday February 1, 2009, 10 AM to 4 PM. One day entry fee is $6.00 and two day pass is $9.00. Senior discount honored. Children 12 and under are free. Questions contact: 608-231-3163 or Orchid Quest


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't been up there for years! I'm comin'! I demand that the weather will co-operate!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 4, 2009)

It's always cold for this show, and there's almost always snow on the ground... but it never seems to keep us away. I'll be there Sat am doing the judging thing. Honestly, this show is one of, if not THE, best in our region. Dare I say. I recommend a stop at Ella's Deli too. It's a little bit north, up in Madison near UW, but the food is awesome, and the atmosphere is neato. Shoot, don't forget to stop in to see the Ackers too. 

-Ernie


----------



## GaryB (Jan 5, 2009)

Ernie

I'll be clerking Saturday morning and will introduce myself. Ella's has two locations, one on State State by the UW and one on East Washington Ave about 5 miles northeast of the Capital. Both with the same decor and good food. Also, the Capital Building is a great stop if you haven't spent much time in Madison. The building is the second tallest capital in the US - only the US Capital building is taller.

Gary


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 5, 2009)

Gary,

Looking forward to it! We've been selling and exibiting at this show for more than ten years, and I agree with Ernie that it is one of the best in the Mid-west. Even when the weather doesn't co-operate, people seem to battle their way through the snow to the Alliant Center for a taste of the tropics in January.


Tom Kalina/ Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2009)

ah, so that's why we don't get that many to our show in early october... the weather is still too nice! 
(though when I was in the binghamton area for their show a march noreaster threatened the show and the mall was empty. turned out it didn't snow a lick but nobody showed up)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 5, 2009)

GaryB said:


> Ernie
> 
> I'll be clerking Saturday morning and will introduce myself. Ella's has two locations, one on State State by the UW and one on East Washington Ave about 5 miles northeast of the Capital. Both with the same decor and good food. Also, the Capital Building is a great stop if you haven't spent much time in Madison. The building is the second tallest capital in the US - only the US Capital building is taller.
> 
> Gary



Ella's Deli on State St closed years ago. The one on East Washington Ave is as popular as ever. And yes, the Capital building is one of the most beautiful and accessible public buildings you will ever see.

I haven't been a member of Orchid Growers' Guild for quite a few years, but I have lived in Madison my whole life. I'll probably be around the show quite a bit, and if anyone has questions about Madison just ask.


----------



## GaryB (Jan 6, 2009)

Shows you how long it's been since I've been down State Street.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there still a Nepalese restaurant on State Street? I knew a relative of the owner back in the day. They have a relative that owned a commercial orchid nursery in Kathmandu. Of course, this is all 10 to 20 years ago. 

I recomend a trip to the Babcock Dairy outlet store. Cheeze, Glorious Cheeze. I'm at a loss to tell you how to find it, on campus west of the oldest part. On the drive that parallels University Ave, 2 blocks north of Univ Ave. 

I'm going to try to get up there to buy, meet and relax. 
Leo


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 6, 2009)

GaryB said:


> Shows you how long it's been since I've been down State Street.



Gary, 
You work on Blair St. - less than 8 blocks away from State. oke:

I am just as guilty of staying in a routine. 

By the way, your plants should have arrived today. 
Leo


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 6, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Is there still a Nepalese restaurant on State Street? I knew a relative of the owner back in the day. They have a relative that owned a commercial orchid nursery in Kathmandu. Of course, this is all 10 to 20 years ago.
> 
> I recomend a trip to the Babcock Dairy outlet store. Cheeze, Glorious Cheeze. I'm at a loss to tell you how to find it, on campus west of the oldest part. On the drive that parallels University Ave, 2 blocks north of Univ Ave.
> 
> ...



Nepali restaurants on State St: Chataura and Himal Chuli, same owners I think.

Babcock Hall Dairy Store: Westbound on University Avenue from downtown, exit at Babcock Drive, left at the next intersection and you're there.

For info on Madison restuarants: http://www.isthmus.com/eats


----------



## GaryB (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Gary,
> You work on Blair St. - less than 8 blocks away from State. oke:
> 
> I am just as guilty of staying in a routine.
> ...



Plants arrived safely and look nice and healthy. Thanks

I get up and around the Capital all the time, but sadly seldom get down State Street. Madison is blessed with a wealth of restaurants representing many different countries and cuisines. It's sometimes fun to get out of a routine and try something new. 

Hope to meet you at OQ.

Gary


----------

